# 09 R3 Possibility. Sizing and More



## dumalam (Mar 22, 2008)

Hi. Looking at the possibility of getting an 09 R3 at a reasonable price. 

Firstly, perhaps a stupid question but nevertheless. Should I hesitate at all about buying a bike that has been standing in the store for a year or so. Obviously that's what allows for the more reasonable price. The frame and groupset are claimed as new, from 09. I guess I just have to believe the shop, right? Although maybe getting the warranty papers would help confirm that. Do the drivetrain and brakes, cables, and chain etc, suffer at all by being built on a bike and just standing in the shop for months or a year?

And now more importantly, regarding the size of the R3. I'm 1.75, 5'9, but have shortish legs and use a saddle height of 71-72 cm. Top tube wise, 535 is roughly what I need, but the main question is how the heat tube lenght on the 51 vs the 54 will be. Any thoughts or similarly sized riders?

I have an option of Ultegra sl (good price, but is Ultegra 2010 much better?), or maybe strech my budget for a good priced Red. Do both work alright on the R3? Any special problems regarding BB sizes, or cables, etc?

Thanks.


----------

